
Using Personality at Netflix - yaboyhud
https://www.slideshare.net/HudsonDuan/using-personality-at-netflix
======
yaboyhud
OP HERE: I'm applying for a job at NF and thought I'd try and get some more
visibility here for a small presentation that I put together for something I
wanted to work on while at Netflix. READ: I DO NOT WORK AT NETFLIX

